# Lüfter beim Laptop kaputt



## sapebau (16. April 2004)

Hallo!
Mir ist mein Lüfter bei meinem Laptop (Marke Waibel 6020) kaputt gegangen. Ich versuche nun verzweifelst einen zu bekommen - nur ich find nicht einmal ein Firma die so etwas anbietet. Hat jemand zufällig eine Ahnung Danke!


----------



## f.k. deleted (16. April 2004)

HI

Das Problem ist das die Notebooks alle andere Lüfter eingebaut haben.
Je nach Model und Herrsteller variiren auch die Lüfter.

Du kannst nur beim Support vom Herrsteller anrufen und fragen ob die dir einen zu schicken können. (Wenn das Gerät keine Garantie mehr hat kostet der aber was

Ansonsten ausbauen und im Media Markr oder so einen Ramschladen nur den Ventilator suchen und selber austauschen.

Das ist normalerweise kein Problem, wenn man weiß wie das geht 

Gruss Florian


----------



## fluessig (17. April 2004)

Da mir mein Lüfter auch zu laut geworden ist bin ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche. Tatsächlich hat die chip in ihrer Ausgae 5/2004 einen Ventilator für 35 Euro vorgestellt, den es angeblich auf http://www.reichelt.de geben soll. Gefunden hab ich nicht (Bezeichnung Sunon Quirl).
Der soll noch dazu sehr schön leise sein. Jetzt mach ich mich auf die Suche in örtlichen Elektronik geschäften, da gibt's immer wieder mal eine große Auswahl an Lüftern, vielleicht passt ja mal einer (man tauscht nur den aktiven Teil aus, der Notebookspezifische Passivkühlkörper bleibt, darum passt der Lüfter in viele verschiedene Notebooks - unter anderem in mein Gericom).
Wenn ich morgen was finde sag ich bescheid.


----------

